# Mini lops!



## hollandlop<3 (May 19, 2011)

Ok back story.......My doe Splash (mini lop) Gave birth 4 days ago to a HUGE litter of 11 kits. Sadly 1 died in birth and the 2 runts died. Then 1 day later 3 more died for no apparent reason. Then today 1 of the bigger but still a runt kit died. Now there are 4 HUGE and FAT kits. Can they over drink their moms milk? Their stomachs are so big they look swollen! Could they die from to much milk?!?!?! I will post pics later....


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 19, 2011)

I really don't thinks so but I don't know for sure, sorry  . I hope the other ones are all fine!! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## samanthaj (May 20, 2011)

i dont think they will die,at least i hope not!! we had a doe with only 3 kits,they are the biggest,fattest baby rabbits i have ever seen!! they are 8 days old and seem to be doing fine!!


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 20, 2011)

They won't die from over drinking. It may seem like they are getting a lot of milk, but they are really only getting a small amount each day. It is a good thing that they are that big!


----------



## hollandlop<3 (May 20, 2011)

Ok thanks cause they have drank so much that they look like their stomaches are swollen


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 20, 2011)

You might want to look at the pictures on this website page to ease your mind - http://www.welshrabbitry.com/birth.html

As a mom who nursed her kiddos many years ago, I honestly don't think a baby will drink more than what is comforting to the tummy.  Just my opinion.


----------

